

TwitterSense. It’s Coming. - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/27/twittersense-its-coming/

======
mildweed
Auto-filtering of tweets for relevance is going to be nearly impossible.
'Relevant' changes for me on an hourly basis, based on workload, project,
location, working / not working, and a slew of other factors.

And there's no way I'm telling tweetsense that much so it can filter tweets.

